# 2001 classic Gheenoe w/2018 15hp Suzuki for sale



## Jon Jordan (Aug 7, 2018)

I Purchased this boat in January of this year for a project for my nephew and myself so everything on it is brand new. He has shown zero interest in it so it’s time to make room in the garage where it is always stored. Boat has only seen the water maybe 5-6 times. The engine is a 2018 15hp Suzuki 4 stroke with 11 hours on it. Was hitting the rev limit with the stock prop so that was replaced with a new one that has zero scratches on it, will also throw in the original prop for a back up. I added the rear casting platform, grab bar, 500 GPH bilge pump, T-500 tsunami live well pump, Gheenoe cushions on live well, 3 gallon gas tank, on/off battery switch, all new wiring from Gheenoe with switches on the bow for the lights, bilge and live well, shark eye navigation lights, 45” LED all around stern light, sea dek fish ruler, engine is bolted to the transom with added reinforced aluminum plate, sitting on 2018 continental trailer, life vest, and a engine stand. Yeti is not included in the sale. Please only serious buyers do not waste my time or yours. $5,000


----------

